# Ossabaw January hog hunt



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 5, 2015)

It won't be long. Going to be my first trip. Who's going?


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 7, 2015)

Me, my oldest son and a buddy of mine will be there! Our first trip as well. Looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 8, 2015)

looking forward to it .....see you there


----------



## rambopup4 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Ossabaw*

Does anyone have any of the harvest statistics for the Ossabaw hunts this fall?  How many deer and hogs harvested per hunt and how many hunters showed up to hunt?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 19, 2015)

rambopup4 said:


> Does anyone have any of the harvest statistics for the Ossabaw hunts this fall?  How many deer and hogs harvested per hunt and how many hunters showed up to hunt?



http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public

The WMA deer hunt summary gives you that detail and also for shows hogs taken. The last rifle hunt has not been added yet.


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 28, 2015)

See ya'll in a couple weeks.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 3, 2016)

Everybody packed and waiting? I'm still working on my food list. No point in not eating well.


----------



## Svirden (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys. I'll be joining you as well, and I'm also a first timer.

aabradley 82, to answer your question, I'm still packing/tinkering with my list!  On that subject, from the information I gathered, it looks like the camping is pretty primitive, but do any of you know if they have fire rings, picnic tables, etc.?  Do we need to pack some backup firewood, or is it readily available? Just trying to minimize my gear as much as possible!    

Looking forward to meeting y'all!

Scott


----------



## tlee22 (Jan 4, 2016)

My BSA troop put in about 50 fire rings there about 4 years ago.  They don't have picnic tables.  Don't take fire wood.  You would kill yourself trying to move it up and down on the ramps.. I would pack all the gear in trash cans with wheels and only take what you really needed.  I would take my GPS.  On more then one occasion we have had to search for missing hunters because they got lost.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 4, 2016)

Glad I've never gotten lost in the woods. Didn't know where I was a couple times, but never lost. Merely turned around.


----------



## Svirden (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info Tlee!  Yeah, the GPS is definitely on my pack list.  I've looked at the island on Google Earth a few times.  Not exactly a small place!

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## ehunt (Jan 5, 2016)

Svirden said:


> Thanks for the info Tlee!  Yeah, the GPS is definitely on my pack list.  I've looked at the island on Google Earth a few times.  Not exactly a small place!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Scott



as far as fire wood- take a chain saw, fill Gatorade bottles with bar oil and mix gas. downed wood is everywhere just outside of the camp area. a deer/game cart is your best friend. They removed all the plastic carts from the island.  trash cans are the ticket as far as moving your gear from the dock to the camping area. no tables. I bought a plastic 6' fold-out table at Acadamy for 47$.  good luck post some pics when you get back.


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 7, 2016)

We are in the short rows for sure! My 14 year old son is more excited about this hunt than he was before Christmas!! I think I'm right there with him though..


----------



## Svirden (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info ehunt! Hopefully we'll all have a good reason to post some pics!

Scott


----------



## Svirden (Jan 8, 2016)

I hear you Redman54!  Looking forward to meeting y'all!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes sir. looking forward to sharing a great hunt with everyone.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck guys. I am going on the second hunt and would love to see some pics from your trip


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 11, 2016)

I sure hope we have a reason to post up some pics. We are leaving Wed morning to head down, Killkenny is only an hour from the house so we are hoping to be on the island by 10:00 or so. I'm taking my boat, i figured it would be easier to haul all our gear and may do a little fishing if the hunting is slow. See y'all there.


----------



## Svirden (Jan 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if the cell reception is any good on the island?  I know I've heard mention of a place to charge them, so I would assume there is at least some service.


----------



## Svirden (Jan 11, 2016)

FYI - just answered my own question by calling the folks at Kilkenny Marina.  They said that service on the island varies by carrier, but that if you are a Verizon user, service should be good.  Thought y'all might be interested.  I'll see you shortly!

Scott


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 11, 2016)

We fish around Ossabaw and St. Cats a pretty good amount and I usually have good reception with Verizon.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 12, 2016)

Svirden said:


> Does anyone know if the cell reception is any good on the island?  I know I've heard mention of a place to charge them, so I would assume there is at least some service.



With Verizon the service is good in camp and along the sound end of the island. Spotty to no service in other parts of the island. 

Even hand-held radios have a hard time on the island. I'm thinking those palm fronds have some kind of stealth sound wave thingy going on. 25 mile range radios don't make it a mile.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 12, 2016)

My brother and sister in law, will he there. His name is Cale. They will be in a POLAR CC, with a T-top. Good luck to to yall, wish I was going.


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 13, 2016)

Camp is set up! Who's here??


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm here. Camp is set.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 16, 2016)

My sister in law killed a 60lb hog today. My brother said they've seen 30 or so. But have jumped most of those. They also saw about 15 deer. Said it was a good hunt though.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 17, 2016)

That's awesome I spoke to them and told them I read about them coming on gon. I was curious how they did. I got a few but lost a big one. They are tough. There will be plenty to shoot in February. Friday rain and wind had us messed up but saw plenty. Best of luck to you


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 18, 2016)

We also had a great trip. There is no shortage of hogs on that island. The February guys should have a good hunt. I only killed 1 but he was a good one. My son killed 3 and my buddy that came with us killed 4. The rain Friday was a pain in the rear but the rest of the hunt was great. I hate that we didn't get to meet any other GON guys, but there is always next time. if you have the option to take your own boat I would recommend it. We loaded everything at the house and rolled out. It was very convenient.


----------

